# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal Official MBLD 32/37 cubes in 57:00 at Asian Championship 2016



## the super cuber (Oct 9, 2016)

2nd place at Asian Championship!  one cube was off by a corner twist (pop) but still happy with the attempt! 2 cubes off Asr too


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 9, 2016)

Great job. It's getting very competitive in MBLD.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 9, 2016)

Awesome! It's been amazing watching you improve in MBLD over the years. WR is in sight. 

Btw, at 3:06, that guy probably wasn't supposed to do that...
Fortunately it didn't affect you, but if you wanted to go back to one of your previous cubes that could've ruined it.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 10, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Great job. It's getting very competitive in MBLD.



Thank you 



DGCubes said:


> Awesome! It's been amazing watching you improve in MBLD over the years. WR is in sight.
> 
> Btw, at 3:06, that guy probably wasn't supposed to do that...
> Fortunately it didn't affect you, but if you wanted to go back to one of your previous cubes that could've ruined it.



 thank you! 

Yeah I usually try to tell the judge not to let anyone move the cubes but this time there was a language barrier so I couldn't. I guess they can see I'm not keeping my cubes in any particular order so I won't be coming back to them but still I'll try to avoid it if possible.


----------

